# Lateral Acceleration Sensor failure code- replaced it but ESP light stays on...



## tom2000uk (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
Could anyone help me, I have 2000 Golf GTI 1.8T in standard form.
The ESP light has popped up on my dials and wont go out, I have vagcom and its come back with the Lateral Acceleration Sensor at fault.
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 1C0 907 379 
Component: ESP 20 CAN V005 
Coding: 18945
1 Fault Found:
01423 - Lateral Acceleration Sensor (G200)
57-00 - Electric Circuit Failure
I just bought a new sensor from VW and then fitted the new part and cleared the code but it comes straight back and my eso/traction light stays on.
Any ideas.... Im at a dead end with this one!
Thanks in advance,
Tom


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Lateral Acceleration Sensor failure code- replaced it but ESP light stays on... (tom2000uk)*

Sounds like either the sensor is faulty or the wiring between it and the ABS controller may be damaged. I'd inspect and clean the terminals for the ABS wiring harness as well as for that sensor.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Lateral Acceleration Sensor failure code- replaced it but ESP light stays on... (tom2000uk)*

Fitted it per instructions including the specific torque for the screws?
FWIW, updated our WIKI...
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/01423


----------



## tom2000uk (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Lateral Acceleration Sensor failure code- replaced it but ESP light stays on... (Theresias)*

Hi,
Could not find any instructions... it had a metal clip holding in place so unplugged the old one and popped the clip off and put the new one in place and reconnected it. 

There were no screws.

Tom


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Lateral Acceleration Sensor failure code- replaced it but ESP light stays on... (tom2000uk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tom2000uk* »_Could not find any instructions...

Are you sure? Checked the factory repair manual/Bentley?

_Quote, originally posted by *tom2000uk* »_There were no screws.

Possibly confused that myself with the later models.


----------



## twiztidvw (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: Lateral Acceleration Sensor failure code- replaced it but ESP light stays on... (tom2000uk)*

im pretty sure that you need to adapt the steering angle sensor. go drive around in tight circles for a few minutes (both left and right) and see if the light turns off


----------



## tom2000uk (May 1, 2005)

It went out after a couple of drives! Thanks for all your help!


----------

